# Tidewater Boats



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking for opinions/feedback on the 1900 and 2100 BAYMAX. Anybody have one?


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Very similar to the Sea Pro bay boats. I looked at them when I bought my SV. I liked that they come with rod holders in the side gunnels. However I got a better deal on the Pro.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 1900 BayMax and so far love it. I got mine in FWB at Gulf Coast Boating Center and they sell the Tidewater and SeaPro side by side. They are very minor differences in the two, as far as I could tell. The same guy that started SeaPro now builds the Tidewaters. They build them in the same facility as the KeyWest. The only complaint I have is the rod holders on the leaning post keep the cooler lid from opening very far. I have to slide the cooler out to get acess to the beverages and snacks. The 2100 would have been worth the extra if it wern't for the fact I would have had to upgrade my secondary tow vehicle (Jeep Cherokee). My Dodge would pull it no problem, but it pull the fifthwheel when we camp. The 1900 is plenty big to fish 3 peopleor take the family (5) out for a day on the beach.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a friend that bought a 1900 last year and is VERY pleased with his purchase. I have fished in the boat a couple of times and loved it. Dual live wells, electronic setuphave all been great. I was very impressed with the layout too, as it looks like somebody that knows boats and a lot about fishing took the time to set that rig up right. I was seriously looking last year at the 2100's before getting a steal of a deal on something else.... Good luck with your search, and tight lines to you. T


----------

